# Nice Gold Les Paul We've Seen Somewhere Before



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Seller here...
So before I posted it here in the classifieds, I thought I’d try locally first. I also had no idea how to price it. I even asked @BlueRocker for his take because classy/wacky Les Pauls are kinda his jam. I had seen these on Reverb selling for $3k and up but is anyone going to pay anywhere near that in Ottawa? Spec wise, it’s a notch above a Standard and those are going in the $2.5k range, but being an oddball model, will that work against it?

I originally listed it at $2950 on FB figuring that give me wiggle room for the low ballers but within minutes, changed it to $2750. Even at that, I expected to find it posted here in the “Kijiji WTF” thread instead of the “Kijiji Alerts”. Well, I posted Friday afternoon on FB Marketplace and got a bunch of likes, a couple comments, and a few trade offers. Around 7pm, I put it on kijiji and in under 10 minutes, I had 3 replies and 2 were “I’ll take, here’s my number” which both came within seconds of each other.

The winner was actually in Montreal and said “Full asking, no haggle, but can you meet me halfway?”. Met him this morning and he was really happy to get it since he said you hardly ever see these.

Guess I should’ve stuck with $2950. 😆


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

What a beauty!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Just for the record I was super low on the value of this due to the staining, but I guess that doesn't matter to most folks. Congrats @2manyGuitars - go get something new before we have to change your handle.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Just for the record I was super low on the value of this due to the staining, but I guess that doesn't matter to most folks. Congrats @2manyGuitars - go get something new before we have to change your handle.


I don’t know about most guys but the nitro stain doesn’t bother me anywhere near as much as something like a headstock repair. At least as far as reducing the value.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

And now on reverb for $4000.


----------



## fmjohns (Aug 21, 2020)

Dan Caldwell said:


> And now on reverb for $4000.


Well that’s a kick in the pants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

fmjohns said:


> Well that’s a kick in the pants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah well. He’ll make money on it but I doubt he’ll get $4k.
My guess is that to the right guy, it might be worth a bit over $3k.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

At least he was nice enough to not use my photos (his are better anyway).









Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom Electric Guitar | Reverb Canada


Part of Gibson's attempt to redesign old classics, the Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom is a recent twist on the old Les Paul Custom design. Compare prices and shop for Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom Electric Guitars on Reverb.




reverb.com


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> At least he was nice enough to not use my photos (his are better anyway).


Lol. Wasn't/isn't this guy a forum member? The name and photo style look familiar.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


> Lol. Wasn't/isn't this guy a forum member? The name and photo style look familiar.


Doesn’t bother me in the slightest. If he wants to put in the work to make a few extra bucks, good for him. I didn’t exactly lose money on it either. 😉


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wish I would have bought it... Too much now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

crann said:


> Lol. Wasn't/isn't this guy a forum member? The name and photo style look familiar.


Yeah, he was banned. I forget why, but I think there was some sketchiness involved.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> I wish I would have bought it... Too much now.


Because things are a little hectic right now, I wanted to give it a shot locally before posting it here. I wanted to avoid all the effort of packing and shipping, especially considering it’s winter _and_ a week and a half before Christmas.

Normally, I’d give you degenerates a shot at it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Because things are a little hectic right now, I wanted to give it a shot locally before posting it here. I wanted to avoid all the effort of packing and shipping, especially considering it’s winter _and_ a week and a half before Christmas.
> 
> Normally, I’d give you degenerates a shot at it.


I'm local to you. But it's way more money than I would have ever spent on a guitar before...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Because things are a little hectic right now, I wanted to give it a shot locally before posting it here. I wanted to avoid all the effort of packing and shipping, especially considering it’s winter _and_ a week and a half before Christmas.
> 
> Normally, I’d give you degenerates a shot at it.



There should be a rule about keeping gear in the family.

My friends and I have a rule like that after I sold a Muddy Waters Tele not realizing a friend wanted it.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Because things are a little hectic right now, I wanted to give it a shot locally before posting it here. I wanted to avoid all the effort of packing and shipping, especially considering it’s winter _and_ a week and a half before Christmas.
> 
> Normally, I’d give you degenerates a shot at it.


You wouldn’t have been able to sell it here. You’d get a lot of trade offers and a few very low cash offers and end up moving it on kijiji or similar anyways


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

crann said:


> Lol. Wasn't/isn't this guy a forum member? The name and photo style look familiar.


Ya Classiccrock guitars is a shady lying prick who was banned from here.

His knowledge of guitars doesn’t extend past being able to cross reference listings for models to see how much he can squeeze out
Of them.

Damn shame that guitar went to that scuzz ball.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

He’s got it on Kijiji now for $3500









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Well joke’s on him...
I kept the straplocks! Sucker! 😆


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


> Lol. Wasn't/isn't this guy a forum member? The name and photo style look familiar.





Sneaky said:


> Yeah, he was banned. I forget why, but I think there was some sketchiness involved.





tdotrob said:


> Ya Classiccrock guitars is a shady lying prick who was banned from here.
> 
> His knowledge of guitars doesn’t extend past being able to cross reference listings for models to see how much he can squeeze out
> Of them.
> ...


I knew this all rang a bell...


https://www.guitarscanada.com/threads/dealers-selling-merchandise-in-the-classifieds-section.261756/


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> I knew this all rang a bell...
> 
> 
> https://www.guitarscanada.com/threads/dealers-selling-merchandise-in-the-classifieds-section.261756/


Not just that but he took a few members for a ride with misrepresentations of gear as well.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> There should be a rule about keeping gear in the family.
> 
> My friends and I have a rule like that after I sold a Muddy Waters Tele not realizing a friend wanted it.


I have a similar rule with my friends too.

This one we named “Filter-Moth” was the brainchild of a few pints on the Danforth one night. TV Jones Filtertron pickups, Warmoth neck & body. Did most of the assembly ourselves, but needed the help of Cosmo to cut the pickgaurd. When he sold he offered it up to me, which of course I grabbed. If I ever move it, he has first right of refusal. Then on to our other musical friends before “the general public” get a shot. The only thing I don’t like, and fought hard not to have added is the Fender decal. It was his build, so he had final say, but there’s not one single Fender anything on this guitar. To him, it “finishes” it. If it ever does hit the open market, I will (somehow) remove it.


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

So the guy bought the sellers guitar hassle free for his asking price , he didn’t offer him a persian rug in exchange for it and got banned because he was a dealer creating competition for all the old cats here. Yeah, smells like jealousy here 😂


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

never mind...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SingleCoil said:


> So the guy bought the sellers guitar hassle free for his asking price , he didn’t offer him a persian rug in exchange for it and got banned because he was a dealer creating competition for all the old cats here. Yeah, smells like jealousy here 😂


You are mistaken.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SingleCoil said:


> So the guy bought the sellers guitar hassle free for his asking price , he didn’t offer him a persian rug in exchange for it and got banned because he was a dealer creating competition for all the old cats here. Yeah, smells like jealousy here 😂


Nah, the dealer/banning thing happened over a year ago and there was more going on than just posting commercial ads in the non-commercial section. I believe there was actual “misrepresentation”, enough so that the mods figured the forum was better off without him.

As far as _this_ experience, I don’t think anyone is jealous or angry. On the contrary, we’re amused. I bought this guitar for a really good price. A few months later, I decided to sell it for more than I paid for it. I looked at what it _might_ be worth ($3000’ish?) and decided that I wanted it to SELL. Not spend the next few weeks/months dealing with lowballs, weird trades, no-shows, etc.

I initially thought “$2950 is a fair price based on Reverb sales but I’d be happy with $2750”. I could have posted it at $2950 and maybe gotten it but I suspect it would have taken awhile. I maybe would have gotten offers around $2400 or $2500 and eventually agreed to $2700. Being an unusual model but one that people actually like and some even seek out, I gambled that at $2750, the right person might see it and think “Finally found one and they’re not asking stupid money! I’d better jump on this.” I was right and in under 10 minutes, had 2 buyers.

This guy called me right away, didn’t haggle, set up a day and time, met me with cash and took the guitar. A great seller experience. As it turns out, he bought it because he figured he could post it for that “stupid money” I referred to earlier. I think there’s still money to be made on this but it’s not $1000-plus. If he wants to invest almost $3000 and put in the work to make that extra $250, $400, maybe $500, good for him. I suspect $3000 is the sweet spot for this one unless he can buff out those nitro stains. Anything more than a couple hundred dollar flip and he’s going to need to work for it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> If he wants to invest almost $3000 and put in the work to make that extra $250, $400, maybe $500, good for him.


Exactly. I have a guitar that's a similar situation - I got a Gibson Les Paul Traditional Satin Mahogany from the L&M Attic sale for $999. Bought it sight unseen, had my daughter pick it up and ship it. After shipping, taxes and needed repairs I'm into this guitar for exactly $1439. If I were to sell it (which ain't going to happen BTW) I might make a few bucks. This situation worked out well, but the guitar could easily have been a dog (have had that happen).

Bottom line is, regardless of what @2manyGuitars paid for the guitar, he did the work, took the risk, enjoyed it for a while and made a few dollars. Same with the purchaser in Montreal. There's no crime in making a profit occasionally, and if someone wants to try flipping it on Reverb, good for them - having sold a few guitars I would prefer to take a bit less and get it gone without any shipping than go that route.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

...and I won’t equate the $4000 Reverb flip to the fascination of driving by a car wreck. It’s more like the amusement of having some guy cut you off, doing 40 over the limit, and then seeing him pulled over 5 minutes later, getting a ticket.

He cut off a few guys while speeding through here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SingleCoil said:


> So the guy bought the sellers guitar hassle free for his asking price , he didn’t offer him a persian rug in exchange for it and got banned because he was a dealer creating competition for all the old cats here. Yeah, smells like jealousy here 😂



He was banned a while ago, please try to keep up with the rest of the class.


----------



## SingleCoil (May 13, 2021)

Well I can only speak from my personal experience with him which was great. I bought from him last summer a Gibson Custom Shop SG that has become my main guitar since then. Dude was nice to let me play it through his amps for about an hour before pulling the trigger on it. We had a cool chat about guitars. I thought his wife wanted to kick me out the house since I was there for such a long time haha


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SingleCoil said:


> Well I can only speak from my personal experience with him which was great. I bought from him last summer a Gibson Custom Shop SG that has become my main guitar since then. Dude was nice to let me play it through his amps for about an hour before pulling the trigger on it. We had a cool chat about guitars. I thought his wife wanted to kick me out the house since I was there for such a long time haha


Yup. I can only speak to my very limited experience. It was brief and uneventful. Exactly what a kijiji sale should be.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SingleCoil said:


> Well I can only speak from my personal experience with him which was great. I bought from him last summer a Gibson Custom Shop SG that has become my main guitar since then. Dude was nice to let me play it through his amps for about an hour before pulling the trigger on it. We had a cool chat about guitars. I thought his wife wanted to kick me out the house since I was there for such a long time haha



Oh, so you're _that_ guy eh?


----------

